# Songs That Remind You of Someone



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 25, 2020)

Exactly what it sounds like. Whether it be a friend, a family member, a significant other... what's a song that immediately brings a certain person to mind? You can even do multiple





Sappy as hell, but this song makes me think of my fiance. Lots of 60's love songs do, but this one is by far the first one that comes to mind


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 26, 2020)

There was an old, fossil hunting hippy friend I had when I was in undergrad that I helped out from time to time. We became close friends, such that when the campus kicked us out due to hurricane projections, he let me stay with him so I didnt have to pay for a hotel for a couple nights. He had a fossil/ native american artifact shop and was there every day. On the radio he frequently had bands from the 60's and 70's and would occasionally hum along. This song, more than any other, he would sing along to and I can't listen to this song without hearing his voice. He died a few years back and once in a while I hear this song come on and in my mind I get to hear his voice once more


----------



## Rayd (Dec 26, 2020)

my mom would sing this song ALL the time to annoy me and my brother. if only i knew how much i'd miss it, hahah.


----------



## Davedd (Dec 26, 2020)

This song was always first on my dads road trip playlist.  Now its first on my lonely nostalgia playlist...

Enjoy!
Edit: "Enjoy" is the link.  It doesnt show up on the dark theme. Idk ab light.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 26, 2020)




----------

